# FUCK YOU DP!!!



## seanneedshelp (Nov 9, 2009)

Today I have decided that there is NO WAY in hell that I am going to let this condition control my life anymore. I have been experiencing severe DP for one month now.. and I know that it's absolutely nothing compared to the rest of you. And if you have been experiencing this condition for years, then I feel sincerely sorry for you. Whether you want to believe it or not, it is 100% treatable and there are thousands of people that can testify to that. Now, I have no intention to give this condition anymore credibility. No matter how detached from the world I feel, no matter how fake everything looks, no matter how out of control I feel, no matter how scary everything is... I will NOT let this rule my life.

Here's why:

I am nineteen years old and living in a summer home, surrounded by beautiful women, great friends, and the most amazing family I could ever ask for.... THERE IS NO WAY THIS CONDITION IS GOING TO DIMINISH MY EXPERIENCE... not to mention my future. Right now I begin my recovery... Not only from DP.. but from all the other unresolved problems such as panic attacks, OCD, derealization, stress, etc.

FUCK YOU, DEPERSONALIZATION!

I am leaving the forums and will return when I have reached reality and happiness.

These forums are nothing but a block in the road of recovery.

A special thanks to Tommygunz.. the seventeen year old kid (forgot his username).. and all the other recovered DP sufferers that have put up with my thousand questions and have reassured me that everything was going to be okay.

Take care everybody!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! no but seriously... i wish i had the balls to approach this the way you do.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

guitarpwner said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! no but seriously... i wish i had the balls to approach this the way you do.


This lol, dp kicks my ass all day.


----------



## Justwannabeme (Jun 5, 2010)

GET SOME!!!!!!! good luck Brother.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Good job! This is your first step to recovery. I hope it goes well for you!


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

seanneedshelp said:


> Today I have decided that there is NO WAY in hell that I am going to let this condition control my life anymore. I have been experiencing severe DP for one month now.. and I know that it's absolutely nothing compared to the rest of you. And if you have been experiencing this condition for years, then I feel sincerely sorry for you. Whether you want to believe it or not, it is 100% treatable and there are thousands of people that can testify to that. Now, I have no intention to give this condition anymore credibility. No matter how detached from the world I feel, no matter how fake everything looks, no matter how out of control I feel, no matter how scary everything is... I will NOT let this rule my life.
> 
> Here's why:
> 
> ...


kid?!?! I'm soon grown up!!!
And good luck in recovery, you'll see it's gonna work out for ya. =)


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

seanneedshelp said:


> Today I have decided that there is NO WAY in hell that I am going to let this condition control my life anymore. I have been experiencing severe DP for one month now.. and I know that it's absolutely nothing compared to the rest of you. And if you have been experiencing this condition for years, then I feel sincerely sorry for you. Whether you want to believe it or not, it is 100% treatable and there are thousands of people that can testify to that. Now, I have no intention to give this condition anymore credibility. No matter how detached from the world I feel, no matter how fake everything looks, no matter how out of control I feel, no matter how scary everything is... I will NOT let this rule my life.
> 
> Here's why:
> 
> ...


Way to go man!!!
Kick DP in the ass!!!

-Zach


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

YEAH SEAN, thats the spirit man. woohoo!!!


----------

